# Too bad it doesn't run!



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

WTF, I can't get this to work. Somebody want to do a cut and paste or something to get these up for me? THX


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

it appears to be a dead link.... the image won't appear when i cut and paste into my browser

try using the http:// to link to it instead of inserting the image. i mean reload you page and recopy the link in your address bar, and posting as a link


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm just tryin something...


sr20racer said:


> *Tell me what you guys think.www.imagestation.com/mypictures/inb...1a03c4f24faf80e/fd5cf5e8.jpg&caption=sr20sig2
> www.imagestation.com/mypictures/inb...53f1a3ab144263/fd5adf44.jpg&caption=rear se-r *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

neah, it won't work. Try using www.printroom.com


----------

